# Auction Titusville PA Mar. 6th 9AM Tammy Loucks google it.



## HEMI426 (Mar 5, 2021)

This auction has a few bikes etc. Schwinn girls, 2 ross his & hers, a super nova muscle bike afew others. Read her ad, bikes are at the end of picture page. Sorry about the late notice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2021)

An auction link sure would help


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 6, 2021)

Real Estate and Personal Property Mar. 6th Titusville, PA
					

Tammy Loucks, The Lady Auctioneer, out of Linesville, PA




					theladyauctioneer.com


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks Brant for putting up that link, I don't know how to do that. I always just google it.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> An auction link sure would help



All good things take a little work!


----------

